
Lab-Testing Startup UBiome Files for Bankruptcy - tempsy
http://wsj.com/articles/lab-testing-startup-ubiome-files-for-bankruptcy-11567610568?mod=rsswn
======
pkaye
Maybe Uber and Ubeam will join them.

~~~
xkcd-sucks
Ubeam hasn't collapsed already? Maybe they're actually doing top secret
government sonar research under the guise of "physically impossible power
transmission"

